# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  غیرفعال کردن کلیک چپ

## zibaaa

سلام
 میشه خواهش کنم کد غیرفعال کردن امکان کپی برداری از مطالب سایت (غیر فعال کردن کلیک چپ) رو برام بذارین؟ 
ممنون

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> سلام میشه خواهش کنم کد غیرفعال کردن امکان کپی برداری از مطالب سایت (غیر فعال کردن کلیک چپ) رو برام بذارین؟  ممنون


سلام.
Right Click منظورتونه، درسته؟ می تونید به این شکل عمل کنید.

موفق باشید.

----------

